# Looking to upgrade



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade my dashboard electronics with out breaking the bank. Ive currently got a Lowrance Hook 7, but plan ongoing it up to the trolling motor. I'd like to stick with Lowrance, but am open to options. Any suggestions?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Good value ones right now are the Garmin Vivid series, heard some good reviews. $300 to $500 range.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Whats your budget?, and what type of trolling motor?


----------

